# Neue Durolux 2016, Auron 2016 und dämpfer duair



## belgiummtb (14. Juli 2015)

Hallo suntour team,

wann kann man die neue gerenation erwarten mit r2c2 kartuschen?  gibt es schon ein release termin?


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (15. Juli 2015)

Hi belgiummtb,
auf der Eurobike und wahrscheinlich vorab schon durch die Interbike wirst du alle wichtigen Informationen zu den neuen Produkten bekommen. Einen Auslieferungstermin kann ich allerdings noch nicht in den Raum werfen. Sorry.
Grüße
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belgiummtb (15. Juli 2015)

wann ist die interbike?  schade mit der auslieferung, sonst muss ich mir was anderes kaufen  kann man schon nen monat nennen damit man zumindest Weiss ob man warten oder nicht


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (16. Juli 2015)

Oh sorry die Interbike ist doch später als die Eurobike.
Habe mich eben mal wegen der Liefertermine erkundigt. Verfügbar sollen die 2016er Produkte ab Mitte Oktober sein.
Wir werden auf unserer Facebook Seite darüber berichten wenn die Produkte da sind


----------



## Diddo (25. Juli 2015)

Den ersten Videoauftritt hat die 2016er Durolux ja schon 






Wäre eine mögliche neue Dämpfungskartusche kompatibel zu älteren Durolux, meinetwegen SF12?


----------



## Seader (25. Juli 2015)

sh¡t... ich hab's mir bei einer der news, in dem die standrohrdicke und dämpfungseinheit erwähnt wurden, schon gedacht... die neue hat 36mm standrohre und kartuschen sollten somit inkompatibel sein. hfftl. bleibt wenigstens die 20mm achse.


----------



## Diddo (25. Juli 2015)

Dann dürfen wir jetzt über 3 Castings spekulieren? 20x110, 15x110 und 15x100 - die letzten beiden müssen sein, sonst wird die Gabel bei jedem Test als veraltet beschrieben werden. Ich vermute auch mal ganz stark, dass sie die Federwege zwischen Auron/Aion und Rux abdecken darf, also eher Freeride als Enduro wenn wir in Kategorien denken. 
Die Kartusche selbst ist ja bislang deutlich schmaler als die Standrohre, wenn es so bleibt könnte ja zufällig der Durchmesser der Verschraubung der gleiche bleiben. Ist zwar etwas optimistisch aber es könnte ja so sein  
Eigentlich bin ich eh bestens zufrieden mit meiner Durolux aber es sieht vermutlich unglaublich gut aus, wenn ich ne komplett schwarze Gabel an mein Bike baue  Leider gibt es den Duair ja nicht komplett in schwarz, da bleibt dann vorerst der komplett schwarze Roco.

Wo ich schon beim Duair bin. Dieser Artikel liest sich ja sehr nett, vor allem das einfache Shimtuning klingt gut und die simple Volumenanpassung über unterschiedliche Sleeves. Das klingt viel besser als Gummiringe in die Luftkammer zu bauen


----------



## Seader (26. Juli 2015)

Diddo schrieb:


> Eigentlich bin ich eh bestens zufrieden mit meiner Durolux aber es sieht vermutlich unglaublich gut aus, wenn ich ne komplett schwarze Gabel an mein Bike baue



*zustimm* zudem steh ich auf 'nen mm mehr bei den standrohren   auf's gewicht bin ich auch mal gespannt


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (27. Juli 2015)

Wie schon von Seader richtig vermutet wird es die R2C2 Kartusche nicht für die 26" Variante geben. Diese bleibt bis auf die schwarzen Standrohre unverändert. Der Markt nötigt uns leider dazu 26" auf lange Sicht fallen zu lassen. Tut mir sehr leid.

Die 27,5" Variante bekommt eine 110x20mm Achse. Federwege von 160-180mm sind zu erwarten. Enduro + und Freeride wenn man so möchte. TA wird es für das R2C2 Modell auch geben. Eine kleine Info habe ich noch: Die 27,5" Durolux baut nur 13mm höher als die 26"


----------



## Seader (27. Juli 2015)

bedeutet das 'r2' dann evtl., dass ein geschwindigkeitsabhängiger rebound eingebaut wurde...?


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (28. Juli 2015)

Mehr darf ich dazu nicht sagen  http://www.velovert.com/information/9798/matos-2016-sr-suntour-r2c2-unair--duair


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seader (28. Juli 2015)

ich weiß schon  die news hab ich bereits gesehen / gelesen (google translator), aber die sagt ja nigs aus  
mal überraschen lassen  vllt. fahr ich nächstes jahr dann hinten 26" und vorne 27,5"  gibt ja nicht wenige, die solche oder ähnliche konfigurationen fahren.


----------



## Diddo (28. Juli 2015)

Oh, auf den Zeichnungen ist der Duair ja schwarz.


----------



## Vinse86 (4. August 2015)

Hm gibts denn auch Infos zu der preislichen Ausrichtung? Also bestimmt günstiger als die 1300 die Fox für die 36 aufruft schätze ich^^


----------



## bansaiman (18. August 2015)

Welche Features hat die neue Auron? 
Ich gäbe irgendwo im inet nen kleinen Bericht gefunden,den ich leider nicht mehr finde ;-) wo es hieß,die neue auron verfüge neben rc2 auch über eine externe volumenverstellung wie die mrp stage.stimmt das oder was kommt? Uvp schon bekannt?


----------



## bansaiman (18. August 2015)

Der Alte duplex Dämpfer hatte auch eine zweite aircan zum überstülpen,sind die neuen verschiedenen kompatibel? 

2)Wechseln von wir aircans finde ich persönlich schlechter als Spacer.letztere finden leichter im Rucksack Platz und am Anfang,will man das Volumen noch unterwegs anpassen,um den Dämpfer optimal abzustimmen.ich würde die größte nehmen und nach Bedarf sspacern.ist übrigens das gleiche System wie beim bos vipr und kirk. ..,da werden dann dichtungsringe übergestülpt.also günstig und sehr platzsparend ;-)


----------



## kreisel (2. September 2015)

Wird es die 2016er Durolux auch in 29" geben?

Habs selbst gesehen: Leider nein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (3. November 2015)

Mich würde interessieren, ob die Auron jetzt mal, obwohl sie keine neue R2C2-Kartusche hat, jetzt mal ne zeitgemäße, Shimbasierte Zugstufendämpfung bekommen hat. Die 2014er, noch nadelbasierte, wurde ja im MTB-News-Test stark kritisiert.
Hab ich letztes Jahr schon unter dem Eurobike-Artikel gefragt. Die Antwort von @SR SUNTOUR war eher rätselhaft.


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (4. November 2015)

Seit 2014 hat die Auron einiges an Überarbeitungen bekommen. Die Nadelbasierte Zugstufeneinstellung ist zwar geblieben, wurde aber deutlich verbessert.

Die Aircans passen auch auf den alten Dämpfer.

Eine externe Volumeneinstellung für die Auron oder andere Gabeln sind derzeit nicht geplant.
Wie ihr HIER und HIER sehen könnt verfügt die Auron nun statt des einteiligen Spacer über mehrere zusammensteckbare und die 27,5" Durolux bekommt das Spacersystem der Rux.


----------



## freetourer (4. November 2015)

@SR SUNTOUR 

Ich klinke mich einmal hier ein, da ich über das Kontaktformular auf der Suntour - website keine Antwort erhalten habe (Anfrage bereits ca. 4 Wochen her).

Ich habe 2 Durolux Dämpfer, die beide den gleichen Defekt aufweisen:

- Druckstufe im ersten Drittel des Kolbenhubs ohne Funktion
- Zugstufe im ersten Drittel des Kolbenhubs ohne Funktion

Mittlerweile habe ich gelesen, dass wohl schon mehrere User diesen Effekt hatten und dass die Ursache eine verbogene Zugstufennadel sein soll, dieser Fehler betrifft wohl eine ganze Serie.

Sollen die Dämpfer eingeschickt werden?


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (5. November 2015)

@freetourer 
Bitte entschuldige, dass du keine Antwort auf das Formular bekommen hast. Wir hatten diesbezüglich in letzter Zeit mit technischen Schwierigkeiten zu kämpfen 
Deine Vermutung, dass es die Nadeln sein könnten, ist sehr naheliegend. Ich würde auf jeden Fall empfehlen, die Dämpfer einzuschicken.
Falls du genauere Infos brauchst oder den Defekt vorab schonmal bei unserem Service anmerken möchtest, schreib doch mal meinem Kollegen vom Service: [email protected]
Der sollte auch abschätzen können, wie lange du die Dämpfer entbehren müsstest.
Grüße
Chris


----------



## Trashguard (26. November 2015)

Hallo Suntouristen,

SR Suntour ist absolutes Neuland für mich, aber die 2016er Auron (650b) mit 160-120 bzw 150 ist auf der Suche nach einer Alternative zur Pike auf Anhieb sympathisch.
Hat jemand handfeste Informationen, wann die Auron wo zu welchem UVP erhältlich sein wird? Leider finde ich wenig bis gar nichts. Möchte das Bike gern im Januar aufbauen.
Die Pike ist sicher ne tolle Gabel, fahre ja schon eine, aber abartig teuer geworden. Wenn die Auron etwas weniger für viel weniger Geld kann, wäre die Entscheidung gefallen.
Dank und Gruß


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (26. November 2015)

Hi Trashguard,

da kann ich leider von hier aus dem Stegreif gar nichts genaues zu sagen.
Am besten schreibst Du meine Kollegen im europäischen HQ mal direkt an, da können sie Dir die genauesten Infos zu Lieferterminen geben: [email protected]
Oder noch besser; Du kannst natürlich auch einfach anrufen: +49 (0)802 150 793-0

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Vinse86 (2. Dezember 2015)

Für die Neugierigen:
http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/guide/Forks,33/SR-Suntour/Durolux-R2C2,16281#product-reviews/2243
TL;DR
Scheint voll ins Schwarze getroffen zu haben!


----------



## bansaiman (2. Dezember 2015)

Liest such dich klasse....also nur der hsc nen etwas leichteren stack spendieren bzw einen raus oder wechseln und Öl unten rein und alles ist gegessen ;-)


----------



## chorge (8. Januar 2016)

Hatte mich schon sehr darauf gefreut meine weisse 180er Fox durch eine weisse Durolux ersetzen zu können... nun muss ich lesen, dass es die 26" Gabel nicht in der neuesten Technologie geben wird... SHIT!!!
Kann man bedenkenlos 26" in der 27.5er Gabel fahren?!


----------



## bansaiman (9. Januar 2016)

chorge schrieb:


> Hatte mich schon sehr darauf gefreut meine weisse 180er Fox durch eine weisse Durolux ersetzen zu können... nun muss ich lesen, dass es die 26" Gabel nicht in der neuesten Technologie geben wird... SHIT!!!
> Kann man bedenkenlos 26" in der 27.5er Gabel fahren?!



Guter Witz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christucci (12. Januar 2016)

@chorge 
Hatte u.A. deswegen mal Kontakt mit Benni von Suntour. Er sagt, dass die 27,5" in etwa 13mm höher baut als die 26" Durolux. S
Sollte also kein außerordentliches Problem sein - außer du magst mehr Reifenfreiheit nicht! 
Ich liebäugel auch mit der Gabel!


----------



## Steeldonkey (16. Januar 2016)

@SR SUNTOUR

Ich habe über das Kontaktformular auf der Webseite auch keine Antwort bekommen. Daher hoffe ich, dass meine Frage hier beantwortet werden kann. Das Casting der neuen 2016er Durolux sieht aus, als ob es sehr viel Platz für dicke Reifen lässt. Ist es möglich die Gabel mit 27,5 x 3" Bereifung zu fahren? Das Rad soll mit 27,5 x 3" Schwalbe Rocket Ron /oder Nobby Nics aufgebaut werden. Die 29er Auron will ich eigentlich nicht nehmen müssen, da ich davon ausgehen muss, dass die Durolux 27,5 wesentlich steifer ist also die 29er Auron mit QR15.

lg


----------



## bansaiman (16. Januar 2016)

Steeldonkey schrieb:


> @SR SUNTOUR
> 
> Ich habe über das Kontaktformular auf der Webseite auch keine Antwort bekommen. Daher hoffe ich, dass meine Frage hier beantwortet werden kann. Das Casting der neuen 2016er Durolux sieht aus, als ob es sehr viel Platz für dicke Reifen lässt. Ist es möglich die Gabel mit 27,5 x 3" Bereifung zu fahren? Das Rad soll mit 27,5 x 3" Schwalbe Rocket Ron /oder Nobby Nics aufgebaut werden. Die 29er Auron will ich eigentlich nicht nehmen müssen, da ich davon ausgehen muss, dass die Durolux 27,5 wesentlich steifer ist also die 29er Auron mit QR15.
> 
> lg



In der review der durolux aus dezember oder doch in dem anderen Bericht  hab ich gelesen 2,8...ist ja auch schon Ne Ecke.

Und in einer der bikebravos hat die auron wohl mit besseren elaborierten der steifigkeit abgeschnitten als einige Kollegen mit dickeren standrohren. Google das mal.ich glaub Ne Ecke Steifer als die pike


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (19. Januar 2016)

Ihat die auron auch die neue Dämpfung?


----------



## bansaiman (19. Januar 2016)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> Ihat die auron auch die neue Dämpfung?



Nein..Zug Stufe ist wohl noch immer nur per Nadel und generell rc2 Einstellungen


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (19. Januar 2016)

Super, danke... Dann doch die 34er fit4
Dann Zahl ich hält die 50% mehr... Was solls...


----------



## bansaiman (19. Januar 2016)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> Super, danke... Dann doch die 34er fit4
> Dann Zahl ich hält die 50% mehr... Was solls...



Gebrauchte auron, komplett geschlossene kartusche von was anderem rein...oder vllt gibt's nen tuner, der fähig ist nen rebound mit shimstackkolben reinzuzaubern.
Was ich halt an der auron Klasse finde,ist,dass sie nich immer leicht wie die Konkurrenten ist,aber deutlich Steiger als die 34 und 35er Konkurrenten. Ansprechverhalten der aktuellen oder nach Aktualisierung bei suntour hält mit pike mit und die Spacer gibt's nun auch.also wenn sich das lösen lässt,wie ich dachte,wäre es ideal.
Sonst lass trotz den die Finger von der 34 und nimm Ne mattoc Plus irt. Hast direkt Ne ordentliche dämpfung und dank irt was besseres als nur kack vol Spacer. Das ist nur Ne verbraucherfreundliche Lösung,um den bauch der Luftverkehr etwas zu kaschieren.irt ist da schon viel näher an der strahlender,aber noch immer leicht variabel und ist mit luftpumpe schneller um zu machen als die Gabel für Spacer zu öffnen. 
Oder dvo diamond.gibt's gerade reduziert.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (19. Januar 2016)

Mattoc wäre schon hier... AAA aber jibts nüsch in 29" 
34 weil sie mir günstig kommen würde neu  mit >2 Jahre Garantie

Ich hätte noch ne Dämpfung einer pike RCT3 650b

Würde die in ne auron passen? Da hab ich leider keine Ahnung...


----------



## bansaiman (2. Februar 2016)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> Mattoc wäre schon hier... AAA aber jibts nüsch in 29"
> 34 weil sie mir günstig kommen würde neu  mit >2 Jahre Garantie
> 
> Ich hätte noch ne Dämpfung einer pike RCT3 650b
> ...



Keine Ahnung,ich werde es wahrscheinlich mit der roughcut kartusche von x fusion versuchen : )
Hab nen Metall Bauer an der Hand,der mir gewinde Adapter fräsen könnte,wenn's die Krone generell zulässt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belgiummtb (4. März 2016)

in 29er mit 160mm habe die nichts vorgesehen, oder?


----------



## bansaiman (4. März 2016)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> in 29er mit 160mm habe die nichts vorgesehen, oder?



Nur die auron...aber die ist ja laut den testwerten (immerhin dafür sind bikebravos gut) Ja schon Steiger als Ne pike und gibt's mit 160.ist nur die Frage wie lange der pcs Dämpfer erstmal nur an der duro kommt ;-)


----------



## belgiummtb (4. März 2016)

die auron hat aber max 150mm... ich brauche 160mm... schade drum


----------



## Boa-P (5. April 2016)

Hallöchen, 

such schon den halben Tag, aber bisher nicht gefunden. Kann einer was zu den EInbaumaßen der Gabel R2C2 in den drei Längen 160/170/180 sagen?
Besten Dank!


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (5. April 2016)

Hi Boa-P,

du meinst bestimmt die Durolux 27,5" R2C2.
Die Einbaulängen wären 563, 573 und 583mm.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Boa-P (5. April 2016)

Vielen Dank,
genau für die 27,5.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saboteur (11. April 2016)

Mich würde ganz stark interessieren wie bei der Durolux SF16 TAD die Werte der Steifigkeit sind. (Brems-/Tosions-/Seitensteifigkeit in Nm/°) 
Gibts schon Veröffentlichungen? Bzw. Chris, kannst du die Werte bitte in Erfahrung bringen?
Schwächer wie eine SF9 wird die SF16 ja nicht sein, oder?


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (12. April 2016)

Hallo Saboteur,
von welcher SF16 DUrolux sprichst du denn genau?
Die 26" hat nämlich die gleiche Steifigkeit, wie die SF9 Durolux. Die Varianten mit hohler Krone könnten sogar etwas steifer sein, da es diese 2009 noch nicht gab. Die 27,5" ist natürlich steifer, dank der dickeren Standrohre allein schon.
Mit genauen Werten kann ich leider nicht dienen...da würde ich mal die Magazine durchstöbern.
Grüße
Chris


----------



## bergling (10. Juni 2016)

Hallo Chris, 

in Kürze kommt ja eine Auron Megavalanche Edition heraus - mit PCS, aber nicht mit R2C2, sondern RC2-Katusche. 
http://prime-mountainbiking.de/megavalanche-edition-der-sr-suntour-auron-enduro-gabel-pid7000/2/
Bleibt damit die Einstellung der Dämpfung per Nadelventil - oder wird diese Megavalance Edition per Shimstack eingestellt? 

Danke und Gruß 
Bergl


----------



## robertg202 (10. Juni 2016)

...


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (10. Juni 2016)

Hi Bergl,

die Auron mit PCS verwendet beides. Denn die Highspeed Druckstufe funktioniert über ein Shimstack. Die Lowspeed Druckstufe wird per Nadel eingestellt. Der Rebound wird auch weiterhin per Nadel eingestellt, wurde allerdings überarbeitet, um einen größeren Bereich abzudecken.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## chorge (15. Juni 2016)

Hallo! Seid ihr zufällig in zwei Wochen auf dem Glemmride? Meine Durolux läuft immer noch so hart, und zieht sich unter 75PSI bereits deutlich zusammen... Könntet ihr dort mal nen Blick drauf werfen? Danke!


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (16. Juni 2016)

Hi chorge,
auf dem Glemmride sind wir leider nicht.
Allerdings sind wir dieses Wochenende auf dem Rock the Hill Festival. https://www.rockthehill.de/
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja dort 
Grüße
Chris


----------



## christucci (19. Juni 2016)

Weiß jemand, ob man die r2c2 TA runtertraveln kann auf 170... Bei der alten konnte man ja machen was man wollte.
Hintergrund: 180 sind etwas viel für meinen neuen Rahmen, komme aber günstig nur an die TA


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (20. Juni 2016)

Hi christucci,

die neue Durolux mit TA lässt sich leider nicht auf 170mm Traveln.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## christucci (20. Juni 2016)

Chris, danke für die Info! 

Gruß, Ludwig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steeldonkey (20. Juni 2016)

Liebes SR SUNTOUR -Team,

kann ich die neue Durolux mit 2,8er Reifen fahren? Sind eventuell sogar 3,0" Reifen möglich?

lg Paul


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (21. Juni 2016)

Hi Paul,

durch die ganzen neuen Felgenbreiten ist das nicht so leicht zu sagen. Es kommt immer auf die Kombination aus Felge und Reifen an. Rémy Absalon z.B. hat mit Michelin 2,8" Reifen und Duke Felgen keine Probleme gehabt. Welche Produkte er genau hatte weiß ich leider nicht. Wir geben 6mm als empfohlenen Mindestabstand zwischen Reifen und Gabel ringsum an. 3" Reifen passen leider nicht.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Steeldonkey (21. Juni 2016)

Danke,

ich wollte die DT-Swiss XM-551 Felgen mit 2,8er Rekon+ von Maxxis fahren. Ich werde es probieren 

lg


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (22. Juni 2016)

Ich wünsche dir, dass sie passen.
Grüße
Chris


----------



## christucci (22. Juni 2016)

haha.. geiler Post! 
Ich wünsche es Dir aber auch und wäre dankbar für einen Bericht!


----------



## christucci (22. Juni 2016)

Hi Chris,
gibts ein Video zum Traveln der R2C2 auf 170mm? 
Oder gilt da das gleiche wie im Video mit der Auron (Spacer aufstecken?)?
Falls ja, geht der Zugstufenknopf genauso zu demontieren wie bislang bei den Gabeln (frage wegen der R2C2 Variante..).

Danke.


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (22. Juni 2016)

Hi Ludwig,
genau, das Video gilt auch für die Durolux. Die Gabeln verwenden beide die Spacer.
Der Einsteller für die Zugstufe ist genau so aufgesteckt wie bisher. Der einzige Unterschied befindet sich darin, dass man beim Aufstecken nun drauf achten muss, dass Low- und High-Speed Druckstufe richtig sitzen.
Grüße
Chris


----------



## christucci (22. Juni 2016)

Perfekt. Danke. Die Spacer sind im Lieferumfang dabei oder muss ich die extern besorgen?


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (22. Juni 2016)

Wenn deine Gabel auf 180mm ist hast du keine Spacer drin. Artikelnummer ist: FEG244
Vielleicht findest du sie im Netz. Ansonsten einfach bei den deutschen Distributoren ordern:

*E.Wiener Bike Parts GmbH*
Max-Planck-Str. 8 
97526 Sennfeld 
Postfach 15 61, 97405 Schweinfurt 
TEL: +49 9721 6501 88 
FAX: +49 9721 6501 73

*Zweirad-Einkaufs-Genossenschaft ZEG*
Longericher Str. 2 
50739 Köln 
TEL: +49 221 179 5920
FAX: +49 221 179 5931


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christucci (22. Juni 2016)

Hi. Danke für die Info. Ist die 180er.. 
habe gerade auf Ebay zugeschlagen. 2 Stück - so bin ich flexibel.


----------



## chorge (23. Juni 2016)

Ich dachte, es passen die Volumenspacer von oben?!


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (23. Juni 2016)

Hi chorge,
die Volumenspacer können leider nicht für die Anpassung des Federweges verwendet werden. Das war mal im Gespräch, wurde allerdings verworfen, da ein Kompromiss für beide Anwendungsbereiche keine optimale Lösung ergeben hätte.
Grüße
Chris


----------



## philipp7586 (24. Juni 2016)

Kann man die Spacer (9a+b) anstatt des Elastome auf Ventilkappe der Auron bauen? Wenn ja, wo bekomme ich die her? Wenn nein, passt die SF16 Einheit auch auf die SF15 und wo gibt es die zu kaufen?


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (24. Juni 2016)

Hi philipp7586,

die Spacer sind ja in der SF16 Auron verbaut und sie passen auch auf ältere Modelle.
Kannst du bei unseren deutschen Distributoren ordern:

*E.Wiener Bike Parts GmbH*
Max-Planck-Str. 8 
97526 Sennfeld 
Postfach 15 61, 97405 Schweinfurt 
TEL: +49 9721 6501 88 
FAX: +49 9721 6501 73

*Zweirad-Einkaufs-Genossenschaft ZEG*
Longericher Str. 2 
50739 Köln 
TEL: +49 221 179 5920
FAX: +49 221 179 5931

Grüße
Chris


----------



## philipp7586 (24. Juni 2016)

Danke für die sehr schnelle Antwort!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philipp7586 (5. Juli 2016)

Noch ne Frage: Gibt es einen Onlineshop wo man den DUAIR Dämpfer erwerben kann, mal abgesehen von Wiener und ZEG?. Und, wird dieser mit allen Größen der Air Pipes geliefert, oder muss man die gesondert erwerben?

Ich würde den gerne mal testen ...

Beste Grüße
Philipp


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (6. Juli 2016)

Hi Philipp,

möglicherweise gibt es die bei gocycle.de.
Ansonsten muss ich an dieser Stelle leider passen...die Onlineshops kaufen ja nicht bei uns sondern bei unseren Distributoren ein.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## flo_ba (10. Juli 2016)

Moin Chris,

wie sieht es denn mit dem Achs-Adapter 20 auf 15 mm aus? Dieser Punkt hält mich aktuell noch vom Umstieg auf die neue Durolux ab. Ab wann ist da etwas in Aussicht, bzw. gibt es evtl. mittlerweile schon? Im Netz habe ich noch nichts ausfindig machen können.
Falls es also dazu schon etwas neues gibt wäre eine kurze Info super, denn ich würde dann nun endlich auch mal gerne auf die Durolux umsteigen nachdem ich von der RUX schon komplett überzeugt bin =)

Grüße Florian


----------



## christucci (10. Juli 2016)

Hi,
Laut Info vom Support gibt's die Buchsen noch nicht, da noch die alle Lizenzrechtlichen Sachen geklärt sind. 
Bislang ist das also noch keine Option auf die 15mm achsadapter zu warten. 

Lg


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (11. Juli 2016)

Hi flo_ba, hi christucci,

ja, so sieht es aktuell leider aus. 
Sobald wir weitere Informationen haben geben wir die natürlich direkt hier ans Forum weiter.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Sushi1976 (8. August 2016)

Wer kann den mal über die Durolux R2C2 berichten ? Ich würde mir die Gabel, als 180mm Variante gerne zulegen. Gibt's Probleme ? Bei Tests ließt man oft, die Gabel arbeitet laut.....
Gruß Marco


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## freesmoke (10. August 2016)

Hallo Chris

gibt es denn mitlerweile eine weichere Negativfeder?

gruß Ralf


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (10. August 2016)

Hallo Ralf,

sie sind gelistet und auch bestellt.
Wann sie uns hier in Europa erreichen, können wir derzeit noch nicht sagen.
Wir halten euch auf dem Laufenden.

Beste Grüße
Chris


----------



## freesmoke (10. August 2016)

SR SUNTOUR schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf,
> 
> sie sind gelistet und auch bestellt.
> Wann sie uns hier in Europa erreichen, können wir derzeit noch nicht sagen.
> ...




Danke. Hoffentlich dauert das nicht mehr all zu lange.


----------



## kraZey (11. August 2016)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> die Gabel arbeitet laut


Das ist wohl wahr, vorallem die Zugstufe hört man extrem. Ob man das nun als negativen Punkt auffassen sollte ist jedem selbst überlassen. Mich stört es absolut garnicht.
Sonst arbeitet die Dämpfung super und man hat einen vollkommen vernünftigen Einstellungsbereich. Die Gabel arbeitet im Allgemeinen sehr sahnig und die Wartung ist super easy, sofern man nicht zwei linke Hände hat.

Alles bezogen auf die SF16 Durolux R2C2 mit "fixem" Federweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraZey (12. August 2016)

Apropos Wartung!

Ich würde gerne mal wissen von welchem Hersteller Suntour seine Öle für die Gabeln bezieht, wenn man das wissen darf ..vorallem bezogen auf die jetztige Durolux (Luftkammer, Kartusche)


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (12. August 2016)

Hi kraZey,

ab Werk werden bei uns ,soweit ich weiß, Öle von Shell verwendet.
Unsere Gabeln sind allerdings auch freigegeben für RSP, Castrol und Motorex. Alternativ kannst du auch die anderer Gabelhersteller nehmen. Mit RSP haben wir besonders gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 7,5W für Kartuschen mit PCS (also alle R2C2, und die neuen RC2). Alle anderen fahren mit 10W. Zum schmieren der Luftkammer empfehlen wir Öl mit 80-140W zu nehmen (am besten 100W oder mehr). Ca. 5ml-6ml genügen davon für die Durolux.

Beste Grüße
Chris


----------



## kraZey (14. August 2016)

kraZey schrieb:


> die Zugstufe hört man extrem


Hier mal zwei Beispielvideos wie sich das nun anhört, im Stand und bei der Abfahrt:








..wie schon gesagt, mich stört sowas absolut garnicht. Ich weiß auch nicht wieso man sowas als "negativen" Punkt in einem Test erwähnen musste. Eventuell gab es sonst nichts zu bemängeln. Welch eine Schande ..vorallem, weil es ja ein Suntour-Produkt ist. Das muss schlecht sein.


----------



## Steeldonkey (14. August 2016)

kraZey schrieb:


> wie schon gesagt, mich stört sowas absolut garnicht. Ich weiß auch nicht wieso man sowas als "negativen" Punkt in einem Test erwähnen musste



ich verstehe sowas auch nicht, vor allem wenn beim shredden eh alles klappert und laut ist... das ist, als würde man sich über das heulen eines kompressors oder das pfeifen eines Turbos beim auto aufregen


----------



## Seader (14. August 2016)

allerdings; ich muss jedesmal schmunzeln, wenn ich's bei meiner 15er (ich weiß, gehört nicht wirklich hier rein) hör  "jetzt hat sie wieder was zu tun hrhr..."  
die druckstufen können je nach setup übrigens auch gut geräusche machen  kA, ob auch bei der 16er, wär aber mal interessant zu wissen.


----------



## mathijsen (14. August 2016)

Fällt bei den Tests der BIKE auch wirklich auf. Da werden Sachen als negative Wertungspunkte aufgeführt, die bei Fox nur am Rande erwähnt werden. Früher wurden die wenigen Einstellmöglichkeiten der Gabeln negativ ausgelegt, jetzt sind es plötzlich zu viele, was den Biker angeblich überfordert (aber bei Formula & Co. natürlich nicht). Oder beim vorletzten Test anmerken, dass das höhere Losbrechmoment wohl nur an den Dichtungen liegt, die während des Test nicht ganz eingefahren werden konnten, das dann aber trotzdem in die Negativ-Liste reinschreiben. Ne, is klar.
Da war der Test der Gabeln hier auf MTB-News sinnvoller. Da wurde zwar nicht mit Laborwerten um sich geschmissen und irgendwelche Schulnoten vergeben, aber die Kritikpunkte waren z.B. bei der Auron damals wenigstens nachvollziehbar begründet und nicht irgendwelche Kinderkacke, bei der man das Gefühl hat, Suntour darf einfach nicht gut sein.


----------



## MO_Thor (24. August 2016)

Falls jemand hier Erfahrungswerte damit hat:
ich wüsste gerne, ob die 150mm-Variante der aktuellen Auron auch noch mit 26 zölligen Laufrädern fahrbar ist. 
Danke schonmal


----------



## Sushi1976 (3. September 2016)

Wie sieht es mit der Durolux R2C2 2017 aus, irgendwelche Änderungen geplant? 




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## freesmoke (26. September 2016)

Hallo Chris

ich hab seit gestern ein Problem mit meiner 16´ner Durolux, nach der 5. oder 6. Abfahrt hat sich wahrscheinlich meine Zugstufe verabschiedet. Jetzt hab ich ein sehr lautes, und metallisches Geräusch beim ausfedern, und das "sobald" das ausfedern beginnt,
und nicht erst am ende. Das ganze fühlt sich so an, als würde die High Speed Dämpfung nicht mehr funktionieren, denn wenn ich die Gabel ca. 80% komprimiere, federt sie meiner Meinung nach ganz normal aus, und die ersten Zentimeter sind komplett Ungedämpft.
Jetzt meine Frage, kann ich da selber was machen, oder soll ich sie lieber einschicken ?

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philipp7586 (26. September 2016)

freesmoke schrieb:


> Hallo Chris
> 
> ich hab seit gestern ein Problem mit meiner 16´ner Durolux, nach der 5. oder 6. Abfahrt hat sich wahrscheinlich meine Zugstufe verabschiedet. Jetzt hab ich ein sehr lautes, und metallisches Geräusch beim ausfedern, und das "sobald" das ausfedern beginnt,
> und nicht erst am ende. Das ganze fühlt sich so an, als würde die High Speed Dämpfung nicht mehr funktionieren, denn wenn ich die Gabel ca. 80% komprimiere, federt sie meiner Meinung nach ganz normal aus, und die ersten Zentimeter sind komplett Ungedämpft.
> ...


Schau mal ob die Schrauben unten fest sind ... dazu einfach den Zugstufenknopf abnehmen


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (26. September 2016)

Hi @freesmoke ,

ohne die Gabel von innen gesehen zu haben kann ich leider nicht wirklich Auskunft dazu geben. Tut mir leid. Kontaktiere doch mal meine Kollegen unter [email protected] oder +49 (0)802 150 793-0. Die haben möglicherweise eine Ferndiagnose parat.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## freesmoke (26. September 2016)

Danke, hab angerufen und werde sie einschicken.


----------



## xeitto (26. September 2016)

@SR SUNTOUR Eine Frage zu den Spacern in der Durolux: In einigen Tests steht man lässt immer alle drin und stapelt nur unten oder oben, in der Bedienunsanleitung steht, man kann bzw. soll die Spacer entfernen - was ist denn nun richtig?


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (27. September 2016)

Hi xeitto,

wir empfehlen die Spacer herauszunehmen.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## christucci (28. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
gibts eigentlich was neues zu den Adaptern für ne 15er Achse bei der Durolux? 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SR SUNTOUR (28. September 2016)

Hi christucci,

es wird einen Adapter geben, der in das Ausfallende eingepresst wird.
Wir sind grade dabei die Verfügbarkeit mit unserem Werk in Taiwan zu klären und werden bekanntgeben sobald wir den Adapter verfügbar im EU Headquarter haben. Wir gehen davon aus, ihn noch in diesem Herbst zu bekommen.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## christucci (29. September 2016)

Perfekt! Danke. Dann kann die Pike endlich gehen! 
Habe die Durolux ausm alten Rad schon vermisst!


----------



## Diddo (29. September 2016)

christucci schrieb:


> Perfekt! Danke. Dann kann die Pike endlich gehen!
> Habe die Durolux ausm alten Rad schon vermisst!



Witzig, du bist schon der zweite von dem ich das höre


----------



## christucci (29. September 2016)

Bin an die Pike "sehr günstig" rangekommen beim Aufbau des Rades, daher musste ich 
leider erstmal darauf zurückgreifen! 
Habe die Pike nun mit der AWK auf dem Niveau meiner Durolux SF12 mit Ölschmierung.
Die SF16 werde ich mir mit 15er Achse auf jeden Fall zulegen. Finde Suntour (fahre noch ne
Axon, Epicon) einfach über alles erhaben was Service, Ansprechverhalten und PreisLeistung angeht!
Quais Fanboy, der wider Willen ne Pike fahren muss! 

Hat irgendwer Interesse an der Pike?


----------



## kraZey (29. September 2016)

..und 'ne SF16 Auron würde es nicht tun? Hat direkt eine 15er Steckachse und schlägt von den Steifigkeitswerten immer noch die FOX36. Service ist quasi identisch und das Ansprechverhalten sollte dank den dünneren Standrohren theoretisch besser sein 
Außer man möchte 170/180 mm Federweg und/oder die 20er Steckachse, sonst macht 'ne Auron trölf mal mehr Sinn.


----------



## mathijsen (29. September 2016)

Frage zum Thema Auron 2017 und PCS: Wird das PCS nur in der Variante mit dem Plus-Boost-Casting verbaut, oder auch in der normalen.?


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (30. September 2016)

Hi mathijsen,

PCS wirst du auch in der normalen Auron finden.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## christucci (30. September 2016)

Die Durolux finde ich zum einen Optisch schicker, zum anderen ist sie individueller travelbar.
Hatte vorher das Enduro auf 180mm - dafür war die Gabel schluckfreudig und angenehm zu fahren.
(außerdem flacher da die Rahmengeo etwas älter war).
Würde beim Tyee jetzt vorne gerne auf 170mm gehen. Die Pike ist mit der AWK fluffig, vorher musste
man alles rauskitzeln weil sehr straff oder sie sackt weg, weil weicher abgestimmt. Die richtige Mitte habe
ich nie gefunden. War bei der SF12 Durolux dagegen immer perfekt abgestimmt.
Weiß nicht, ob ich die Auron evtl auf 170 traveln könnte - die Epicon vom Kumpel lief auch problemlos auf 160.

Ich glaube aber ich warte auf die Adapter der Durolux. 

Schönes Wochenende ihr Lieben! ;-)


----------



## wenners (28. Oktober 2016)

SR SUNTOUR schrieb:


> Hi mathijsen,
> 
> PCS wirst du auch in der normalen Auron finden.
> 
> ...



Ab wann gibt es denn die 2017 auron im handel?


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (2. November 2016)

Da kann ich grad leider noch keine sichere Auskunft zu geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freesmoke (2. November 2016)

Hallo Chris

wird es, oder gibt´s vieleicht schon was von euch mit 160mm oder noch besser 170mm in 29"? 

Greez Ralf


----------



## philipp7586 (2. November 2016)

freesmoke schrieb:


> Hallo Chris
> 
> wird es, oder gibt´s vieleicht schon was von euch mit 160mm oder noch besser 170mm in 29"?
> 
> Greez Ralf


Ich habe eine 160mm Auron als 29er.


----------



## freesmoke (2. November 2016)

ok, wieso finde ich die nicht auf der Hompage ?


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (2. November 2016)

Das könnte daran liegen, dass es die so nicht gibt. Die AURON war in 29" bisher immer mit maximal 150mm erhältlich...


----------



## philipp7586 (2. November 2016)

Habe die Gabel von einem Menschen gekauft, der von Suntour gesponsort wird.
Konnte es auch nicht ganz glauben, aber selbst gemessen sind es tatsächlich 160mm.
Die Gabel war unbenutzt und in Orginalverpackung. Es muss also irgendwie gehen...


----------



## HTsaul (3. November 2016)

philipp7586 schrieb:


> Habe die Gabel von einem Menschen gekauft, der von Suntour gesponsort wird.
> Konnte es auch nicht ganz glauben, aber selbst gemessen sind es tatsächlich 160mm.
> Die Gabel war unbenutzt und in Orginalverpackung. Es muss also irgendwie gehen...



ahh, du hast mir die Gabel kurz vorher weggeschnappt
trotzdem viel Spaß damit 

bei mir wirds jetzt leider eine LORC ohne hsc, bin gespannt


----------



## Sushi1976 (13. November 2016)

@All

Ändert sich was bei der Durolux R2C2 zum Modelljahr 2017?
Bin schon lange am überlegen, Mir diese Gabel zu kaufen[emoji6]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDEM (27. November 2016)

@SR SUNTOUR Habt ihr schon Infos wann die Auron 27.5+ 2017 verfügbar sein wird und ob dort 29er Reifen reinpassen (wie bei den meisten Boostgabeln)? Steht momentan auf meiner Liste ziemlich weit oben.


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (28. November 2016)

Die Durolux wird für 2017 keine Veränderungen am Spec bekommen. Kleine Verfeinerungen im Innenleben gibt es, aber der Spec bleibt wie gewohnt Enduro+ und FR. Neu wird allerdings ein Adapter, der es ermöglicht 15mm Achse zu fahren.

Die Auron 27,5+ wird 29" Bereifung bis 2,4" packen. Einen Liefertermin kann ich aktuell leider noch nicht nennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (29. November 2016)

Danke für die Info. Mein Händler hat mir mittlerweile auch mitgeteilt, dass die Auron+ wohl ab Mitte Januar verfügbar sein soll.


----------



## Fshzzl (30. November 2016)

SR SUNTOUR schrieb:


> Die Durolux wird für 2017 keine Veränderungen am Spec bekommen. Kleine Verfeinerungen im Innenleben gibt es, aber der Spec bleibt wie gewohnt Enduro+ und FR. Neu wird allerdings ein Adapter, der es ermöglicht 15mm Achse zu fahren.
> 
> Die Auron 27,5+ wird 29" Bereifung bis 2,4" packen. Einen Liefertermin kann ich aktuell leider noch nicht nennen.



Ist die "neue" Durolux & der Adapter schon erhältlich?


----------



## fehlfokus (30. November 2016)

Ich würde mir wünschen das die ganze Auron-Serie die Decals der 650B+ Variante bekommt. *wo issn der Mädchen-Smiley*


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (1. Dezember 2016)

Die Durolux ist nun auch mit Adapter erhältlich.


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (1. Dezember 2016)

Das Warten hat ein Ende  Der Adapter sollte nun verfügbar sein.


----------



## philipp7586 (1. Dezember 2016)

Und wann gibt es die neue PCS Kartusche für die 2015 29er Auron zum nachrüsten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SR SUNTOUR (1. Dezember 2016)

Habe soeben in Erfahrung bringen können, dass die PCS Kartuschen für die AURON schon hier im Lager angekommen sind


----------



## Deleted 326763 (2. Dezember 2016)

Eine Frage zur TA Variante der R2C2.
Diese hat ja keine Spacer auf der Luftseite,oder?


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (2. Dezember 2016)

Das ist richtig. Bei der TA Variante gibt es leider auch nicht die Möglichkeit die Progression durch Einfüllen von Öl in die Luftkammer zu verstellen, da man sonst den TA Mechanismus mit dem Öl blockieren würde. Im Vergleich zur normalen Luftkammer ist sie eher linear.


----------



## chorge (5. Dezember 2016)

Kommt ne weichere Neg-Feder für die Durolux?


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (5. Dezember 2016)

Hi chorge,

die Feder ist bereits auf dem Weg. Mit Glück kommt sie noch in diesem Jahr an. Ansonsten ziemlich sofort im neuen Jahr.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Deleted 326763 (8. Dezember 2016)

SR SUNTOUR schrieb:


> Das ist richtig. Bei der TA Variante gibt es leider auch nicht die Möglichkeit die Progression durch Einfüllen von Öl in die Luftkammer zu verstellen, da man sonst den TA Mechanismus mit dem Öl blockieren würde. Im Vergleich zur normalen Luftkammer ist sie eher linear.



Habe ich mir gedacht, dankeschön. 
Die R2C2 macht jetzt seit einigen KM einen guten Job in meinem Rad.
Im Vergleich zur SF12 ein Schritt nach vorne.

Gut ist, daß die Remote von der SF12 an die neue passt.

Was auffällt. Das Anschlaggeräusch beim vollkommenen Ausfedern ist im Vergleich zur SF12 verschwunden. Dafür klackert die Gabel jetzt im Einsatz etwas....

Das Schutzblech ist eine nette Sache, ich fahre einen Baron 2.5 in 26", da ist noch viel Platz in der 27.5" Gabel.  Gestern hats mit in der Pfalz  trotzdem einen Tannenzapfen reingezogen. Mit kurzem "Stuckern" des Vorderrades. Fliegt deshalb wieder raus.

Was zu verbessern wäre. Den "Knopf" der Steckachse könnte man etwas griffiger machen (Rändeln oder so).


----------



## Fshzzl (15. Dezember 2016)

Ist es möglich, die TA-Einheit gegen die normale Air-Einheit zu ersetzen?
Wenn ja, wo liegt der Spaß preislich ca?

Danke


----------



## kraZey (15. Dezember 2016)

Vom "fixem" Federweg auf TA ist es deutlich günstiger .. ~150€, da man einfach die TA-Einheit einschraubt und gut ists.
Andersherum bzw. so wie von dir erwähnt wird es deutlich teurer, da man ebenfalls neben der ganzen Air-Einheit noch die passenden Standrohre braucht.


----------



## christucci (16. Januar 2017)

Hat irgendwer schon den Adapter gesichtet?


----------



## christucci (20. Januar 2017)

SR SUNTOUR schrieb:


> Das Warten hat ein Ende  Der Adapter sollte nun verfügbar sein.



Kannst Du mir sagen, wo ich den Adapter bekomme? Falls ja, ist der mit Achse komplett? Würde wirklich gerne umsteigen
und die Pike verkloppen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraZey (20. Januar 2017)

Eventuell einfach mal eine Anfrage an gocycle raushauen? Die sollten das ja wissen als offizieller Suntour-Vertriebspartner


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (23. Januar 2017)

Fragt am besten mal bei unseren Distributoren nach:

*E.Wiener Bike Parts GmbH*
Max-Planck-Str. 4 
97526 Sennfeld 
Postfach 15 61, 97405 Schweinfurt 
TEL: +49 9721 6501 88 
FAX: +49 9721 6501 73

*Zweirad-Einkaufs-Genossenschaft ZEG*
Longericher Str. 2 
50739 Köln 
TEL: +49 221 179 5920
FAX: +49 221 179 5931

Wenn die sie nicht haben einfach mal in der Zentrale durchklingeln:

*SR SUNTOUR EUROPE GmbH*_ (Hauptsitz Europa)_

Sales, Customer Support and Technical Services
Riedstrasse 31
83627 Warngau
Germany
Tel: +49 (0)802 150 793-0
Fax: +49 (0)802 150 793-29
Email: [email protected]

Grüße
Chris


----------



## derAndre (24. Januar 2017)

Btw. die Jungs von ZEG zumindest die in meiner Nähe, haben keine Ahnung und keinen Bock. Über die Verkauft Ihr sicher ein Menge von den Gabeln die Euch den Ruf als Billighersteller eingebracht haben aber Teile für ne Durolux bekommt man da in hundert Jahren nicht, geschweige denn Beratung oder Service!


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (24. Januar 2017)

Oh, das ist traurig. Danke für das ehrliche Feedback


----------



## HTsaul (27. Januar 2017)

Weis jemand ob die Auron RC2 in 27,5 auf 120 oder 130mm travelbar ist? Verkauft wird sie scheinbar nur mit 150 und 160mm 
Danke


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (1. Februar 2017)

Hi HTsaul,

man kann die Auron so weit traveln. Es müssten dann dementsprechend viele Spacer verwendet werden.
Empfehlenswert, wäre dann sie auch mit einem Air Volume Spacer mehr in der Luftkammer auszustatten.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Deleted 326763 (4. Februar 2017)

Ich habe eine aktuelle Durolux TAD.

Hierzu eine Frage zu den "Schmiernippeln". Da ich nichts in der Anleitung zu dem Thema finde. Wie muß ich hier vorgehen?

So wie es aussieht werden hier Abstreifer geölt?


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (6. Februar 2017)

Hallo RomainK,

damit werden die Filzringe unterhalb der Dichtungen für die Standrohre geschmiert.
Hier ein kurzes Video dazu: 




Des Weiteren kannst du mit den Service Ports bei großen Temperaturschwankungen ggf. den dadurch entstandenen Über- oder Unterdruck im Casting ausgleichen. Falls du mal in den Alpen unterwegs bist oder ähnliches.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Deleted 326763 (8. Februar 2017)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisXdPro (10. Februar 2017)

Ich nehme an viele haben das Video schon gesehen. Kommt da wohl eine 29"-Durolux? Oder gleich eine 650b+ Variante mit Boost-Ausfallenden? Bisher wäre ich ja bei 150mm mit der Auron fest genagelt bei 29".

Gibts vielleicht auch ein offizielles Statement zwecks Planung und Verfügbarkeit?


----------



## philipp7586 (2. März 2017)

Moin moin,

kann mir jemand sagen, welches Öl ich am besten benutzen sollte um die Schaumstoffringe der Auron SF15 darin einzulegen?
Ebenso welches Fett sich am besten eignet.

Außerdem: Kommt beim Lower leg Service kein tropfen Öl in die Gabel?

Danke für die Antworten an einen Anfänger in Sachen Gabelservice.


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (3. März 2017)

Moinsen,

für die Schaumstoffringe kannst du 20W Öl nehmen 10W oder 30W würden es im Notfall auch tun.
Generell ist es nicht nötig Öl ins Casting zu kippen aber du kannst ruhig 5ml pro Seite verwenden.
Von uns als gut befundene Hersteller von Schmiermitteln sind z.B.: RSP, Castrol, Motorex

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Pottler85 (3. März 2017)

Hallo, ich hab nicht ganz verstanden, ob man die Auron Megavalanche 29 im Federweg durch die Spacer begrenzen kann, so das sie dann in meinen Rahmen passt. habe jetzt eine 130mm Fox drin und das Teil muss unbedingt raus, 150mm sind aber leider etwas zu viel.


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (3. März 2017)

Hi Pottler,

is ziemlich einfach gemacht das ganze: https://vimeo.com/album/3576220/video/140074805

Teilenummer ist FEG244.

Beste Grüße
Chris


----------



## Pottler85 (3. März 2017)

Hi Chris,
danke fürs schnelle Antworten. 
Hab grade im Forum nen anderen Tread gefunden in dem du das auch schon bestätigt hast, dass die Einbauhöhe durch den Spacereinsatz verändert wird. TOP dann bin ich demnächst auch auf ner AURON unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pottler85 (5. März 2017)

Kurze Frage noch, wie ist die Einbauhöhe der Auron Megavalanche 29 in 150mm. Habe da unterschiedliche Angaben gefunden.....


----------



## tommi101 (5. März 2017)

Gerade mal mit dem Zollstock nachgemessen:  ca.560mm

Diese Angabe sollte also passen:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...egavalanche-29-Federgabel-Ltd-Edition-p54400/

Bin übrigens sehr zufrieden mit der Gabel. Für den Preis bei BC macht man nicht viel falsch.
Gewicht liegt bei ca. 2000g


----------



## Pottler85 (5. März 2017)

Besten Dank. Muss ich das Teil doch runter traveln, die jetzige hat 540mm.......


----------



## BikerMike84 (31. März 2017)

Wo ist denn die Gabel aktuell als 2017 mit 15er Steckachse verfügbar?


----------



## scnc (25. April 2017)

@SR SUNTOUR 

Hallo. Hätte eine Kurze Frage zur aktuellen SR Suntour RC2 die ich verbaut habe. Beim Einfedern macht die Gabel manchmal ein metallisches Geräusch. Kommt von Seite Luftfeder und vermute stark, dass da die Negativfeder irgendetwas berührt. Ist das bekannt? Funktion ist übrigens prima, daher denke ich nicht dass es ein Problem ist.
(Hatte ich bei einer Fox schon mal und da konnte ich die Gabel problemlos fahren)


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (26. April 2017)

Hi scnc,

so etwas mit der Negativfeder gab es schonmal und ist auch technisch nicht relevant.
Aber ob es das ist lässt sich so natürlich schwer sagen.
Mein Tip für dich für ein baldiges Ergebnis:
Schicke meinen Kollegen unter [email protected] ein Video in dem das Geräusch hörbar ist. Je nachdem, was es ist und ob du noch Garantie hast werden sie dir die weiteren Schritte mitteilen oder dir sagen wie du es selber fixen kannst, falls du das möchtest. Je mehr Info du schickst, desto besser.

Beste Grüße
Chris


----------



## BikerMike84 (26. April 2017)

@SR SUNTOUR

Wann soll es denn ein Adapterkit für die Durolux auf 15mm Steckachse geben? Das könnte man doch ähnlich lösen wie bei der Fox36.

Sieht man hier net auch so Adapterstücke?


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (26. April 2017)

Leider kann ich zum Adapter noch keine neuen Angaben machen.


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (26. April 2017)

Leider kann ich zum Adapter noch keine neuen Angaben machen.


----------



## Machiavelli (24. Mai 2017)

@SR-Suntour: Hab mir eine neue SF16 DUROLUX air RC2 20QLC CTS 26 zugelegt und hätte da zwei Fragen:

- Nach dem Einbau ist mir etwas Buchsenspiel aufgefallen. Ist das Absicht zwecks Losbrechmoment oder ein Bug?
- Beim Einfedern im Stand merke ich bei etwas 1/3 des Federwegs einen kurzen Widerstrand. Gehört das so?

Danke schon mal für die Antworten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SR SUNTOUR (29. Mai 2017)

Hi Machiavelli,

es kommt darauf an, wie viel Spiel es ist. Es kann beides sein.
Wegen des Widerstandes würde ich dich darum bitten bei meinen Kollegen vom Service anzurufen und das telefonisch zu klären. Eine genaue Beschreibung des Widerstandes im Dialog wäre da nämlich maßgeblich für eine zuverlässige Diagnose.
Dort kannst du dir auch direkt Rat bezüglich des Spiels holen.
Tel: +49 (0)802 150 793-0

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Shimon (10. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
Wenn ich eine Durolux umbauen möchte von 180mm auf 160mm müssen dann Sparer ein oder ausgebaut werden?
Ach falls sie eingebaut werden liegen diese dann dabei oder woher bekommt man diese?
Grüße,
Der Shimon


----------



## kraZey (11. Juni 2017)

Wurde auf der letzten Seite schon "teilweise" beantwortet:


SR SUNTOUR schrieb:


> https://vimeo.com/album/3576220/video/140074805
> 
> Teilenummer ist FEG244.



Die Spacer liegen nicht beim Kauf bei und müssen nachträglich erworben werden. Einfach mal die Teilenummer suchen. Das Teil bekommt man mittlerweile fast in jedem größeren Bikeshop.
Zum Absenken der Gabel müssen logischerweise Spacer eingebaut werden (siehe Video).


----------



## Heinzelnorth (23. Juni 2017)

Hallo, ich habe da mal ein paar Fragen an die Experten hier.

Ich möchte mir eine Durolux r2c2 TAD 140-180 anschaffen.

Hat die Gabel auch die pcs Karusche?
Optimal wären 160mm Federweg für die Geo von meinem Rad. Mit TAD kann ich ja stufenlos den Federweg verstellen. Wenn ich jetzt auf 160mm verstelle, bleibt dann der Federweg dauerhaft und zuverlässig bei 160mm? Gibt es irgendwelche funktionellen Einbußen ( Ansprechen, Durchschlagen etc), wenn ich das so machen will? 

Ich komme halt günstig an diese Version. Die anderen Versionen kann man ja mit Spacern traveln, komme da nicht so günstig ran.

Danke und Grüße 
Peter


----------



## kraZey (23. Juni 2017)

Die R2C2-Kartusche ist immer eine PCS-Kartusche.

Sofern sich nichts an den TA-Gabeln verändert hat ist die Absenkung nicht für den Downhill geeignet. Vor den 2016er Modellen gab es die TA-Durolux (26") auch mit 120-160. Man müsste mal bei Suntour anfragen wie das nun bei den aktuellen Modellen aussieht.
Kleine Info am Rande: Um die damaligen TA-Kartuschen fix absenken zu können inkl. funktionierenden Absenkung musste man einen längeren Spacer einfügen und die Stahlfeder kürzen bzw. eine kürzere einbauen.

Hier beide Kartuschen zerlegt, 26" 120-160 (langer schwarzer Spacer, kurze Stahlfeder) & 140-180 (kurzer Spacer. lange Stahlfeder):


----------



## metalheadtom (16. August 2017)

Hallo, habe eine neue Durolux SF16 R2C2 bei der sich die Einstellung vom Low speed Rebound undefiniert und teilweise ohne klick ewig drehen lässt, High Speed sind 4 Klicks. Ist das normal oder ehr nicht?


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (16. August 2017)

Hi metalheadtom,

schau mal ob der Einstellknopf auch richtig auf der Ansteuerung sitzt. Das könnte ggf. ein Grund für die von dir beschriebene Problematik sein. Ab 04:10 sieht man in diesem Video ganz gut wodrauf geachtet werden sollte: https://vimeo.com/album/4292539/video/194484132
Falls es nicht vom Knopf her rührt kontaktiere am besten mal unseren Support in der EU Zentrale: Tel: +49 (0)802 150 793-0

Grüße
Chris


----------



## metalheadtom (16. August 2017)

Super, das war es! Gleich viel besser! 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## fedri-ho (27. August 2017)

@SR-Suntour: ich habe eine Frage zu den Duair Dämpfern. Es gibt drei Varianten: RC, LO-R und LO-R80. Die beiden letzteren haben einen Lockout-Hebel. Ist bei diesen Modellen die Lowspeed Druckstufe auch in mehreren Klicks einstellbar oder gibt es da nur auf und "zu"?

Danke für die Info.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SR SUNTOUR (29. August 2017)

Hi fedri-ho,

das hast du richtig erkannt.

Die Dämpfer mit Lockout verfügen über eine fixe Druckstufendämpfung die sich mit dem Hebel Komplett bzw. zu 80% (LO-R80) schliessen lässt. Auf Zwischenstufen wird verzichtet.

Beste Grüße
Christian


----------



## sued893 (15. September 2017)

@SR SUNTOUR 

habt ihr ein paar genauerer Infos für 2018 
Bzgl der Ebl der neuen durolux 29 . Stimmen die 180 mm ? wann ist die verfügbar ?

http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/de/komponenten/federgabel/DUROLUX-36-Boost-29-27-5-5579.html


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (18. September 2017)

Hi sued893,

die Einbaulänge der 29" Durolux beträgt 590mm.
Die 29" Durolux gibt es vorerst ausschliesslich mit 170mm Federweg. Der Federweg kann natürlich beliebig verringert werden.
Danke der Nachfrage und für den Hinweis. Wir haben die Info auf der Seite umgehend korrigiert. Sorry für die Falschinfo.

Beste Grüße
Chris


----------



## sued893 (18. September 2017)

hi danke für die Info.  

wow baut die also nochmal 2cm höher als eine 27.5er das ist ganz schön viel. 
Wundert mich etwas da die Konkurenz "nur" 1cm höher baut. 

Gruß


----------



## Seader (18. September 2017)

ist ja allgemein eine recht dicke und große gabel mit viel platz und spielraum. in die alten 26er zB passt ohne probleme ein 27,5er laufrad.


----------



## sued893 (18. September 2017)

jo ich hatte einfach gedacht ebl bleibt "gleich" es gibt ein "längeres" Casting und Max 170 mm fw damit es nicht kollidiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sued893 (20. Oktober 2017)

@SR SUNTOUR 

hi wann kommt denn der Launch von der 29er  durolux in Europa/Deutschland in Amerika scheint es das Teil ja zu geben.

Gruß


----------



## philipp7586 (23. Oktober 2017)

@SR SUNTOUR Gibt es denn für eine Auron SF15 die Möglichkeit Dichtungen von anderen Herstellern zu verbauen? zB SFK. Oder passen die 34mm bei der Auron nicht. 

Danke ...


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (23. Oktober 2017)

sued893 schrieb:


> @SR SUNTOUR
> 
> hi wann kommt denn der Launch von der 29er  durolux in Europa/Deutschland in Amerika scheint es das Teil ja zu geben.



In Deutschland wird sie ab Mitte bie Ende November erhältlich sein.




philipp7586 schrieb:


> @SR SUNTOUR Gibt es denn für eine Auron SF15 die Möglichkeit Dichtungen von anderen Herstellern zu verbauen? zB SFK. Oder passen die 34mm bei der Auron nicht.



Soweit bekannt gibt es da bisher noch von keinem Anbieter eine auf unsere Gabel angepasste Veriante.

Beste Grüße
Chris


----------



## philipp7586 (2. November 2017)

Moin,

ich habe festgestellt, dass meine Auron nicht mehr den ganzen Federweg hat – fährt nicht mehr komplett aus.
Selbst bei viel mehr Druck als für mich nötig sind es nur ca. 14cm (anstatt vorher knapp 16cm).
Woran kann das liegen? Ich habe die Luft schon mal abgelassen, alle Einstellungen zurückgestellt. Leider ohne Erfolg.

Danke für eure Hilfe ...


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (2. November 2017)

Äusserst merkwürdig. Hast du möglichweise Überdruck im Casting?

Grüße
Chris


----------



## philipp7586 (2. November 2017)

SR SUNTOUR schrieb:


> Äusserst merkwürdig. Hast du möglichweise Überdruck im Casting?
> 
> Grüße
> Chris


Wenn ja (was ich nicht weiß), wie bekomme ich den weg?
Einfach mal die Luftseite aufmachen?


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (2. November 2017)

Man kann einen Kabelbinder zwischen Standrohr und Dichtung durchschieben habe ich mal gelesen. Ansonsten kann man Casting einmal demontieren und wieder befestigen.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Frog (18. November 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe eine Auron R2C2 PCS Megavalanche.

Beim Ausfedern gibt diese Töne von sich, als ob eine alte Badewannen-Quietscheente mit verbaut wurde.
Hat da jemand Ahnung was das sein kann?


----------



## Deleted 326763 (18. November 2017)

Ich habe eine aktuelle Durolux 27.5“ R2C2 TAD mit 160-180mm.

Kann man die auf 120-160mm umbauen?


----------



## kraZey (22. November 2017)

Du meinst wohl die TA 140-180. Jein, man kann sie umbauen. Bei einer 140-180 Kartusche müsste man die Stahlfeder um 20 mm kürzen und den Anschlag um 20 mm spacern ..oder einfach eine neue 120-160 Kartusche kaufen. Wird wohl um die 100€ kosten (guter Ansprechpartner - gocycle.de)



kraZey schrieb:


> Hier beide Kartuschen zerlegt, 26" 120-160 (langer schwarzer Spacer, kurze Stahlfeder) & 140-180 (kurzer Spacer. lange Stahlfeder):







Frog schrieb:


> Beim Ausfedern gibt diese Töne von sich, als ob eine alte Badewannen-Quietscheente mit verbaut wurde.
> Hat da jemand Ahnung was das sein kann?


Als sich mal meine PCS-Kartusche der Durolux so angehört hatte war ein Zugstufen-Shim gerissen. Da hilft nur Kartusche zerlegen und reinschauen oder einfach direkt einschicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 326763 (30. November 2017)

kraZey schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl die TA 140-180. Jein, man kann sie umbauen. Bei einer 140-180 Kartusche müsste man die Stahlfeder um 20 mm kürzen und den Anschlag um 20 mm spacern ..oder einfach eine neue 120-160 Kartusche kaufen. Wird wohl um die 100€ kosten (guter Ansprechpartner - gocycle.de)
> 
> Danke für die Info
> 
> ...


----------



## Lbir (29. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 
hat jemand ne Ahnung, wo man den 15er Steckachsenadapter für die Durolux SF16 bekommt? Ich finde dazu nichts im Netz, nur dass die aktuellen 17/18er bereits mit diesem vorinstalliert ausgeliefert werden. 
Danke vorab.


----------



## christucci (8. März 2018)

Das würde mich auch brutal interessieren. Die Yari ausm Bike muss weg! 
Die SF16 wäre perfekt ... aber nicht mit 20mm Achse.


----------



## kraZey (8. März 2018)

Warum dann eine Downhill-/Freeridegabel? Was ist mit der Auron?


----------



## christucci (12. März 2018)

Der Gedanke der 36mm Durolux-Standrohre reizt mich zu sehr! 
Ist außerdem fürs Levo... da ist das Mehrgewicht nicht sooo interessant!


----------



## PORTEX77 (12. März 2018)

Was ist an der 20er Achse verkehrt? Du suchst doch Stabilität?  Oder lässt sich die Nabe nicht umrüsten? Abgesegen davon ist die 15er Achse ein Mythos,  wurde mal bei Vorstellung der Gabel erwähnt,hab sie seitdem weder gesehen oder geschweige denn  daß sie irgendwo bestellbar wäre....
Lasse mich natürlich gerne eines besseren belehren, sollte das Ding doch existieren.


----------



## christucci (13. März 2018)

ICH brauche nicht unbedingt ne 15mm Achse. Mein Laufrad bringt die leider mit. 
Hatte bei der alten Durolux auch 20mm Achse an LR und Gabel - war top und die
mehr-Gramm haben mir selbst am Bio-Enduro nix gemacht.
Leider bringen aber alle Boost-Fahrräder der vergangenen Saisons nur 15mm Achse
mit. So müsste ich leidig in ein neues Laufrad bzw. neue Nabe investieren. Das wollte
ich eigentlich vermeiden.
Den Mythos kenne ich auch -- vielleicht jage ich daher nur einer Legende hinterher! :-D


----------



## Mathews (21. März 2018)

Guten Tag.
Ich fahre momentan die 2018er Lyrik RCT3 mit 180mm FW an meinem Alutech Sennes FR.
Ich bin momentan am überlegen meine Lyrik zu verkaufen. Ich möchte nicht umpedingt sagen, dass meine RS schlecht läuft, nur suche ich eine Gabel die mehr Einstellungsmöglichkeiten bietet und vor allem mindestens gleich oder im besten fall noch steifer ist als meine jetztige Gabel.
Gefahren wird das Bike eig. nur Abwärts. Also ist für mich eig. der Drehknopf für Open/Pedal/Firm überflüssig, da ich sie eh immer im Open fahre.
Nun zu meiner Frage
1. Wie fährt sich die Durolux Gabel? (sensibilität, wie reagiert sie bei hohen Sprüngen, haben die Verstellknöpfe (HSC/LSC HSR/LSR) der Gabel einen merklichen einfluss auf der funktion der Gabel)
2. Sie soll leicht zum selbst Servicen sein. Ist dies in der Praxis dann auch so?
3. Hat jemand Vergleiche zu anderen Gabeln und kann dazu ein paar Worte sagen (also pers. Empfinden)


----------



## Shimon (13. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen?!
Ich bekomme bei meiner Gabel die letzten 6cm nicht genutzt, es fühlt sich so an als wäre da ein Anschlag
Jetzt habe ich irgendwo mal gelesen das die Kartusche Öl gezogen hat oder so.... kann das sein?
Was kann ich dagegen machen?
Wäre Cool wenn ich den Fehler selber beheben kann und die Gabel nicht einschicken muss.
Viele Grüße,
SHIMON


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SR SUNTOUR (26. April 2018)

Hi Forum, sorry für die lange Abwesenheit. Wir versuchen nun wieder regelmäßig hier zu sein.



christucci schrieb:


> Den Mythos kenne ich auch -- vielleicht jage ich daher nur einer Legende hinterher! :-D



Sehr schön formuliert...leider bewahrheitet sich deine Vermutung dass der Adapter nicht mehr kommt. Ich kann dich aber vielleicht trösten: Die kommende 27,5" Durolux wird wie die 29" auch eine 15mm Achse haben. Aber pscht, nich weitersagen 




Mathews schrieb:


> 1. Wie fährt sich die Durolux Gabel? (sensibilität, wie reagiert sie bei hohen Sprüngen, haben die Verstellknöpfe (HSC/LSC HSR/LSR) der Gabel einen merklichen einfluss auf der funktion der Gabel)
> 2. Sie soll leicht zum selbst Servicen sein. Ist dies in der Praxis dann auch so?
> 3. Hat jemand Vergleiche zu anderen Gabeln und kann dazu ein paar Worte sagen (also pers. Empfinden)



Ich könnte dir jetzt viele positive Dinge erzählen, aber wieso solltest du mir glauben? Ich denke wenn du dich ein wenig durchs Forum wühlst findest du derartige Aussagen auch von unabhängiger Seite. Ansonsten würde ich empfehlen dir ein paar Gabeltests von Magazinen und Websites reinzuziehen. Keine Sorge, unser Marketingbudget is so klein, dass wir uns keine Meinungen leisten können 
http://www.freeride-magazine.com/test/federgabel-sr-suntour-durolux-r2c2-im-check/a24637.html
https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/03/01/sr-suntour-durolux-test/



Shimon schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich irgendwo mal gelesen das die Kartusche Öl gezogen hat oder so.... kann das sein?
> Was kann ich dagegen machen?



Falls du, wie viele, Öl im Casting fährst aber leider zu viel genommen hast kann das sein, ja. Dagegen hilft nur die Gabel vom Serive entleeren und neu befüllen zu lassen. Sorry 

Beste Grüße
Chris


----------



## Fekl (9. Juni 2018)

Ich habe eine chicke neue SF17 Auron RC2 hier liegen. Wäre es ne Rock Shox, würde ich sie sofort aufmachen und Schmieröl reinkippen. Aber vllt ist das bei der Suntour ja nicht nötig? Wie sind die ab Werk abgeschmiert? Aufmachen oder direkt fahren?


----------



## der_hasi (12. Juni 2018)

Laut SRSuntour ist das nich unbedingt nötig, aber wenn du auf nummer sicher gehen willst, dass ab Werk auch alles richtig gefettet und geölt ist, bestimmt nich verkehrt. Nur nicht den oben beschriebenen Fehler machen


----------



## greg12 (12. Juni 2018)

hat jemand schon erfahrungen sammeln können mit den triAir dämpfer?


----------



## PORTEX77 (12. Juni 2018)

Fekl schrieb:


> Ich habe eine chicke neue SF17 Auron RC2 hier liegen. Wäre es ne Rock Shox, würde ich sie sofort aufmachen und Schmieröl reinkippen. Aber vllt ist das bei der Suntour ja nicht nötig? Wie sind die ab Werk abgeschmiert? Aufmachen oder direkt fahren?


Meine Durolux war mit Fett geschmiert bei Auslieferung.
Alles raus und auf Öl umgestellt,  wie bei der alten Duro auch schon, läuft wesentlich smoother nochmal .


----------



## Damass (12. Juni 2018)

Wie viel ist denn zu viel? Wie viel Öl macht ihr rein? Ich fahre allerdings die Auron.

Beste Dank schonmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Damass (12. Juni 2018)

Doppelpost


----------



## PORTEX77 (12. Juni 2018)

Damass schrieb:


> Wie viel ist denn zu viel? Wie viel Öl macht ihr rein? Ich fahre allerdings die Auron.
> 
> Beste Dank schonmal!


Mit 10-15ml rechts/links machste nix falsch.
Nach Zusammenbau ohne Luft ganz einfedern, dann siehst du ja, ob sie den kompletten Federweg nutzt.


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (13. Juni 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Mit 10-15ml rechts/links machste nix falsch.



Das ist so leider nicht richtig. Bitte maximal 10ml verwenden!


----------



## PORTEX77 (13. Juni 2018)

SR SUNTOUR schrieb:


> Das ist so leider nicht richtig. Bitte maximal 10ml verwenden!


Meine lief mit 15 einwandfrei 
Aber ok, wenn der Support das so vorgibt.
Wobei sich mir nicht ganz erschliesst , wieso ihr die Gabeln nicht direkt mit Ölschmierung ausliefert, wenn ihr doch wisst, was die Kunden wollen und wie es geht....


----------



## feddbemme (7. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe ein neues Rad bekommen, in dem die Durolux verbaut ist. Während man zu den höherwertigen ja viel findet, ist bei mir leider nur die Durolux RC, zu der es fast keine Informationen gibt.
Heute bin ich zu der ersten echten Ausfahrt gekommen, die jedoch in recht leichtem Gelände stattgefunden hat. Von der Zugstufe habe ich daher noch keine echte Vorstellung bekommen. Was mir jedoch extrem negativ aufgefallen ist, war die Highspeed-Druckstufe. Die Gabel hat bei stärkeren Schlägen komplett aufgemacht und aus der Dämpfung kam keinerlei Gegenhalt. Während das in leichtem Gelände natürlich komfortabel ist, kann das in anspruchsvollerem Gelände überhaupt nicht mehr funktionieren. Nach den meisten Trails war dann von den 170mm Federweg an der Gabel weniger übrig als ich sonst noch bei den 140mm Federweg an der Gabel von meinem Trail-Hardtail habe. In der Landung von einem größeren Sprung kam der Gegenhalt der Gabel erst mit einem Durchschlag, der kräftig in den Handgelenken gestaucht hat.
Auf dem Weg nach Hause bin ich noch über ein paar flache Bordsteine (bis ca 8cm) gefahren, die Federwegsausnutzung war jeweils mit der Höhe der überfahrenen Kante nahezu identisch, ohne dass ein echter Schlag am Lenker ankam.
Mein Setup waren knapp 15% SAG (78psi bei etwa 70kg Fahrergewicht) und eine etwa halb zugedrehte LSC.

Ist es normal, dass die Durolux RC im Highspeed-Bereich dermaßen unterdämpft ist oder wurde bei mir die Hälfte der Shims vergessen?
Falls das normal ist, gibt es die Möglichkeit ein anderes Shimstack von Suntour zu kaufen? So wie sie den Federweg aktuell frei gibt, hat das halt nicht viel mit Dämpfung zu tun...


_edit: Nach einem Telefonat mit Suntour weiß ich jetzt, dass der Zustand so nicht sein soll, die Kartusche geht zur Begutachtung zurück. Dazu noch ein großes Lob an Suntour und die tolle Hotline. Derartig geduldige und kompetente Hilfe/Beratung ist leider selten._


----------



## Jierdan (13. Oktober 2019)

Meine auron sf16 RC2 pfeift neuerdings bei größeren Einschlägen. Sollte mir das Sorgen bereiten? 
Der letzte Service ist erst 300km her und die Gabel kriegt maximal Mittelgebirge zu sehen.


----------



## kraZey (13. Oktober 2019)

Kommt darauf an. Bei mir haben die PCS-Kartuschen nur gepfiffen, wenn ein Shim durchgebogen oder gerissen war.


----------



## Fekl (14. Oktober 2019)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Meine auron sf16 RC2 pfeift neuerdings bei größeren Einschlägen. Sollte mir das Sorgen bereiten?
> Der letzte Service ist erst 300km her und die Gabel kriegt maximal Mittelgebirge zu sehen.



+1 Der HSR meiner Auron macht auch einen tierischen Schlürfsound - also wirklich laut. Die Gabel funktioniert aber wie gewohnt gut.

Edit: Laut PB Artikel ist es bei der RC2 Kartusche noch lauter und liegt wohl an der zu schwachen Feder hinter dem IFP. Das Ding kommt nicht ganz hinterher.

Cavitation noise: https://m.pinkbike.com/news/suntour-durolux-29-review.html


----------

